# Do you store your CC's with your NC's?



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

Was curious after reading the thread on long term storage about how many here store their CC's with NC's in the same cooler/humidor/vino?

Thus far, I have stored my CC's seperate from my NC's. I do tend to keep the humidity close to the same in all my humidors - around 62% to 65%. I guess my main reason for seperating them was to keep any possibility of marrying NC's with CC's as they rest/age. I don't know if that is being too anal or not, but just seemed easy enough to do. But as my humidors are all once again full, I am researching the best way to expand my cigar storage. It has basically come down to a large cooler or Cabinet for me. If I go cooler route, then I should have no problem still keeping my CC's and NC's seperate. But if I go cabinet, then I would be more pressed to combine the CC's and NC's.

So what are your opinions on storing NC and CC's together?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*If you store everything at 65 RH you will be fine...*

I prefer NC's at 65-67 RH
CC's 60-63,,,,
so separate coolers form me


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I've got them both together because I don't have anymore room. I doubt there are any downsides since it takes years for cigars to marry or anything.

I would like to have seperate coolers/humis eventually, but thats still a ways off


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not sure why this gets asked every once in a while. Do you separate Nicaraguan cigars from Dominican cigars? As long as you keep any infused/aromatic cigars separate, it's fine.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

What NC's ?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

As stated by Bull the reason people store them seperately is because they want to keep them at different humidity levels. Other than that it would be for organizational purposes.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'm with Bruno. Unless it is a perfumed smoke (none in my humi anyway) they all go in the same locker.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I'm with Bruno. Unless it is a perfumed smoke (none in my humi anyway) they all go in the same locker.


Same here, but I do keep them in a seperate tray on the top shelf of my Refrigidor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> What NC's ?


+1 we don't need no stinking N.C's
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
:tease::tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> What NC's ?


North Carolina ?


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

all together for me!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

"Marrying" is a myth IMHO.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Same cooler, but their own tray.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

JGD said:


> "Marrying" is a myth IMHO.


+1.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

I keep everything together in the same humidor.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

All in the same. NC's upper level, CC's in the lower. I like 62%-65% for both.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> *If you store everything at 65 RH you will be fine...*
> 
> I prefer NC's at 65-67 RH
> CC's 60-63,,,,
> so separate coolers form me


Excellent advice here. While I have some CC's mixed with NC's I keep them at 65%...no higher. If you are to get more CC's in the future it may be wise to just have their own little house seperate from the NC's.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

All my NCs got relegated to the tupperdor


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I seperate just to keep track. CC's in the 400 ct. humi, NC's in the 100 ct.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> I seperate just to keep track. CC's in the 400 ct. humi, NC's in the 100 ct.


Does that mean C.C's are 4 times better than N.C's sorry i couldn't resist.
But i already know the answer!
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry CC whore here...when i did have a few Nc, they were stored differently..

CC stored at 65%


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I keep them both at 65% humidity, but different humis.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Does that mean C.C's are 4 times better than N.C's sorry i couldn't resist.
> But i already know the answer!
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Coincidence? Nah, you're right!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Slick said:


> As stated by Bull the reason people store them seperately is because they want to keep them at different humidity levels. Other than that it would be for organizational purposes.





sirxlaughs said:


> I'm not sure why this gets asked every once in a while. Do you separate Nicaraguan cigars from Dominican cigars? As long as you keep any infused/aromatic cigars separate, it's fine.





JGD said:


> "Marrying" is a myth IMHO.





scottw said:


> I seperate just to keep track. CC's in the 400 ct. humi, NC's in the 100 ct.


I keep my CC at a solid 60%, simply because that's where I like them. Since I prefer my NC slightly more moist, I keep them at 65%. This requires separate humidors.

I would have no problem laying them side-by-side, in the same humidor for years on end. I DO NOT buy into the whole, "cross-pollination" thing.

If Heartfelt made 62.5% beads, I'd probably just store everything at that and use them in all my humidors and store things alphabetically... or something.

It just don't matter. :yawn:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> I keep my CC at a solid 60%, simply because that's where I like them. Since I prefer my NC slightly more moist, I keep them at 65%. This requires separate humidors.
> 
> I would have no problem laying them side-by-side, in the same humidor for years on end. I DO NOT buy into the whole, "cross-pollination" thing.
> 
> ...


I;m at a steady 62 on the CC's, 64 on the NC's and Opus gets a day in the dry box before smoking. See, I listen to you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> If Heartfelt made 62.5% beads, I'd probably just store everything at that and use them in all my humidors and store things alphabetically... or something.
> It just don't matter. :yawn:


My Kitty litter is holding 63% as i type!:rockon:mg::eyebrows:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got a CC noob question that I think is related to this thread: I had a CC last night for my birthday that has been in my combined humi, but it was a really tight draw, is this because I have them together or another reason? Thanks from a CC noob!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

LincolnSmokes said:


> I've got a CC noob question that I think is related to this thread: I had a CC last night for my birthday that has been in my combined humi, but it was a really tight draw, is this because I have them together or another reason? Thanks from a CC noob!!!


That is just the nature of the beast when dealing with a handmade product. It happens. Sometimes if you notice it is tight on the pre-light draw you can put it back in the humidor for a few months and the draw will loosen up some. Other than that a draw poker is your best friend, especially when dealing with Habanos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

LincolnSmokes said:


> I've got a CC noob question that I think is related to this thread: I had a CC last night for my birthday that has been in my combined humi, but it was a really tight draw, is this because I have them together or another reason? Thanks from a CC noob!!!


Habanos are packed with much more tobacco than non Cubans! Hence they are very sensitive to R/H. Donnie makes some great suggestions, i have also found if i clip the head and its tight letting it rest will loosen it up. Also placing it in the freezer for a couple of days sometimes works. Try lowering your R/H if the freezer / resting trick and lowering the R/H don't work. You can also gently massage the cigar. Talking nice to it works also :lol: all joking aside the draw poker is you last resort.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

All intermingled. I see no reason for myself to separate, unless flavored, and even then I do mingle some scented with some cigars, as I think it improves the experience. 
I will put cao karma sutra splash, in with the cao gold. I do not put flavored in with maduros or darker cigars, but I love conneceticut wrappers, and I think hanging out with the mango incense does it a small bit of good. 
J


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I keep mine separate.
CCs in the wine cooler
NCs in the cooler

I do this mainly because I like my CCs at 60% and my NCs at 65% not because I am worried about flavors mixing....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Chris R said:


> I keep mine separate.
> CCs in the wine cooler
> NCs in the cooler
> 
> I do this mainly because I like my CCs at 60% and my NCs at 65% not because I am worried about flavors mixing....


 Bingo...same here
If I enjoyed everything at 65....no problem keeping them together


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I keep mine in separate boxes in the wineador & in separate humis.



> Habanos are packed with much more tobacco than non Cubans!


I'd have to disagree with this one Tony as it does not bare out as fact from my experience. Take most any NC & the smoking time will be longer than a Cuban counterpart of the same dimensions, just my observation anyway.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I keep mine in separate boxes in the wineador & in separate humis.
> 
> I'd have to disagree with this one Tony as it does not bare out as fact from my experience. Take most any NC & the smoking time will be longer than a Cuban counterpart of the same dimensions, just my observation anyway.


Well that's easy to explain the Cuban cigar tastes so much better than the non Cuban. That you puff it faster and harder sort of like a hungry man sitting down to a delicious meal!izza::argue::caked::lol::yo:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I mix mine. No issues with flavours mixing as NCs are usually wrapped in cello. I don't remove the cello from the NCs for storing. Also I zip bag my CCs as I don't store them with the boxes, not space efficient otherwise.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I keep mine in separate boxes in the wineador & in separate humis.
> 
> I'd have to disagree with this one Tony as it does not bare out as fact from my experience. Take most any NC & the smoking time will be longer than a Cuban counterpart of the same dimensions, just my observation anyway.


I am just going to throw this out there and maybe somebody more experienced can help me out with this

Could this be due to the tobacco in the blend (ie more ligero). I'll use the new el triunifidor as a example seems to burn kinda quick and there is no ligero in the blend.

Again not really sure about this but I figured i would throw it out there,

Chris


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I will say yes. Different types of tobacco burn at different rates. From what I remember reading the lower leaves burn faster and the higher leaves are slower.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I'd have to disagree with this one Tony as it does not bare out as fact from my experience. Take most any NC & the smoking time will be longer than a Cuban counterpart of the same dimensions, just my observation anyway.


I think that's somewhat true from experience but depends also on the brand and the line. The more premium lines of CC tend to burn slow probably because there is more premium tobacco (ligero?) used IMO.

Just recently, I had a Sol Cubano Artesano while a smoking buddy had a Siglo III. After I have finished my salomon, he was only just halfway his short lonsdale. Our puff rates are almost similar.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I used to mix mine, but as my CC collection has grown my NCs have been relegated to the tupperdor. Funny thing is they smell completely different from each other. My CCs tend to have a rich tobacco smell while my NCs tend to have an earthy smell with hints of tobacco.


----------

